# برنامج Launch WinArpSpoofer لمعرفة من يسرق النت منك مع الشرح



## PETER_OSCAR (31 يناير 2009)

هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع وفي غاية البساطة يقدم لك كل معدل إستخدام كل جهاز علي شبكتك للأنترنت وفي حين قام أحدهم علي الشبكة بسحب سرعة كبيرة وهذا يعرض الشبكة للإنهيار يقوم صاحب الشبكة من خلال هذا البرنامج بقطع الانترنت عنه يقوم الشخص الأخر بتنصيب بعض البرامج مثل antinetcut أو أي من البرامج حماية من القطع فلا يفلح مع هذا البرنامج .

و جرب و احكم بنفسك و انت هتصدق كلامي 
التحميل 
هناك ملفين

واحد للشرح و آخر لتنزيل البرنامج

لتحميل البرنامج من هنا :
http://linkx.info/210
لتحميل الشرح من هنا :
http://linkx.info/211


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

مش ها ندخل غير ما نتأكد من روابطك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*برنامج جميل وانا جربته كتير

بس مش مع اي حد طبعا

شكرا بيتر​*


----------



## ابوخليل المصرى (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## koko_2 (18 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

